# American Show Racers



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*For those that are intrested take a look at the Bird of DIGNITY. www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDE5B3-yH2U&feature=related * .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The link you posted doesn't work, George .. I guessed at one that does:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDE5B3-yH2U

Beautiful birds!

Terry


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I want these!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVEMzMNVtUM&feature=related

How big are they compared to the racing homer? I've never seen one in person.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

cotdt said:


> I want these!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVEMzMNVtUM&feature=related
> 
> How big are they compared to the racing homer? I've never seen one in person.


*Hi COTDT, These birds are bigger then a racer and heavier, While they are homers they are not race birds. You live in LA so you are lucky as we have a club that meets in Riverside on the second saturday of the month and you are wecome to come we talk about birds and have BBQ short meeting and then we look at birds that members bring.Let me know if you are intrested and I will send you the address of the meeting place.* GEORGE


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi COTDT, These birds are bigger then a racer and heavier, While they are homers they are not race birds. You live in LA so you are lucky as we have a club that meets in Riverside on the second saturday of the month and you are wecome to come we talk about birds and have BBQ short meeting and then we look at birds that members bring.Let me know if you are intrested and I will send you the address of the meeting place.* GEORGE


Sounds great! I would love to come, though not next month but perhaps the month afterwards


----------

